# Twins Talk



## njsimonson

(I figured I'd draw up a general Twins Talk thread for the '07 season)

The _other _Twins came out to play last night...VIVA LAS PIRANHAS!!!

They've got power, they've got speed, both sides win games. And those nights when both show up at the same time...they'll be nigh unstoppable!

Great work by the bullpen in both the games, but especially last night. Joey-joe-joe with 2 saves already, and Neshek gets the win. Awesome.

Hopefully they can keep the start rolling!!!


----------



## Dak

Ya gotta love em. Nathan's wife is having a baby today. He will watch the game and come to the dome as needed.


----------



## Norm70

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFFFFFFFFFF!!!!
Got a little nervous when he gave up the HR and the Double back to back but he sure came back like a good pitcher that he is.

I think the next few nights are going to be interesting with Ortiz, Silva, and Ponson.

Esp. Silva and Ponson going against the Socks(Yes i know i sp. it wrong)


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> I think the next few nights are going to be interesting with Ortiz, Silva, and Ponson.


Totally agree Norm. I'll be happy with 2 out of 3 quality starts from these guys. We all know who is lurking in the shadows down in the minors. This is a huge next 3 games for the pitching staff.


----------



## njsimonson

Yes...it is spelled "S-U-X"

Chicago White Sux :wink:


----------



## jgat

I'm heading down to Chicago for the series this wkd. The high temp for all three games are in the mid 30's. It should be a great weekend though!! FOGO DE CHAO HERE I COME!!!!!


----------



## Norm70

Actually Nick i have always perfered *&^% White Sox. I have heard that so much from twins fans that i think some little kids may think it is thier real name


----------



## djleye

> I'm heading down to Chicago for the series this wkd. The high temp for all three games are in the mid 30's. It should be a great weekend though!! FOGO DE CHAO HERE I COME!!!!!


One of mt favorite cities ever!!! Went to school there for 4 years. The only thing I hated were the Sox and da Bears. Man, if you eat there, I hope you don't eat for about a week before that. Unbelievable food!!!!!


----------



## bandman

Here's to a slip-up from Bert this year! :beer:


----------



## Dak

You mean one a week right... :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Did you guys hear the one where they were talking about boats and Dick asked Bert if he had a boat and he responded," No but I have a cooler."


----------



## bandman

That's why you gotta love the guy! :wink:


----------



## njsimonson

Good outing for Ortiz: 7IP, 5H, 2ER, 4K, 1BB

Even Guerrier looked good!

Way to go Twins 3-0 start! First sweep of the O's at the HHH since 1994!!!


----------



## KEN W

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## roostman

I thought Ortiz pitched very well and the Twins defense looked sharp as usual, Punto made a great play at third and Tyner made a nice sliding catch out in right to save a run or two. So far they are looking pretty good, hopefully they will take at least two of three from the Sox. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

Yeah. Darin Erstad, Jamestown ND product, is on a hot streak to start the season with the Sux, let's hope the arms of Ponson, Silva and Santana can shut him down.


----------



## 870 XPRS

"Silva" and "shut him down" in the same sentence makes me chuckle........go ahead say it slowly to yourself a few times, it's funny. Subtract every Silva start from the total this year and I don't see another loss.


----------



## mntwins

i'm going to predict that silva will be horrendus and we will start guerriri or what ever his name is


----------



## Dak

Lord help us with Silva pitching...


----------



## Norm70

Looks like the game has been postponed tonight.


----------



## bandman

Norm70 said:


> Looks like the game has been postponed tonight.


Well if you're bored, tune into TBS at 6:30 and watch what should be a good pre-game/home-opening ceremony and a start to a very good rivalry series opening. :wink: The NL east is going to be fun to watch this year (lots of competition, big-time boppers, and great pitchers.) 
Tomahawk chop- :bop: (Down w/ the Mutts!)

I wish there could be a "Braves Talk" on here, but I have a feeling I would be mainly having conversations with myself.  
Good Luck this year and I pray to God for a repeat of the 91' WS w/ a little different outcome. :lol: :box:


----------



## njsimonson

Yeah, since the Friday night game versus the Sux is rained out...lets talk about the Braves.

I think this link will sum the conversation up nicely and there will be no need to revisit the topic on this thread...EVER AGAIN. :lol:

Into deep left center...for Mitchell...And we'll see you... TOMORROW NIGHT!


----------



## bandman

:lame: haha (not taking anything away, but I think that was the best WS of all-time!) Yea "the Braves" (I refuse to use the word "we" b/c I'm not part of the team) were on the losing end but the only thing I can do is accept it. :wink: 
*Don't expect not to hear anything more about the Braves this season though, it gets a little lonely being fully surrounded by Twinky fans!* 
Can't wait for the June series against em'. That is going to be freakin great! ( I just pray you'll be facing Smoltz, Hudson, Hampton/James at the time!)


----------



## njsimonson

Heh...the "WE" debate.

I think fans *are *part of the team...in a Quantum Physics sort of way, in that "We're gonna win Twins...we're gonna score..." sort of way.

Yep. Greatest World Series Ever. Even East-coast biased ESPN ranks it #1.

Anyone else sick of cold weather a) messing up fishing and b) cancelling games? That's one thing Atlanta rarely has to worry about...they will have to worry about the Twins in the upcoming interleague series.

Bet you a round of your favorite beverage(not to exceed $9.99 in value) the Twins take 2-outta-3 (or sweep) in that series, bandman? :beer:


----------



## bandman

I really want to see who will be taking the mound. If Redman is still pitching for the Braves my money might have to stay put. :lol: I've faced worse pitchers in H.S. and legion compared to what he looked like last night. :eyeroll: (Here it is boys, belt-high 84 mph fastball, hit the **** out of it! And the Mets didn't miss a beat or a mistake all night.) Their lineup is basically an all-star team.
It was pretty much a guaranteed loss after the first inning last night.

hmmm...12 pack??? How are you going to have that delivered to Fargo from VC?


----------



## njsimonson

Eh, I make my way east on the way to Big Bass country. I'll swing by...but it'll be to collect from you. 

Only thing of good note for the Twins tonight was that Silva didn't job the whole thing. 1 ER over 5 IP is pretty respectable for him against the Sux. We'll get 'em tomorrow! The Big Sweat is in midseason form. Neshek still 1-0, 0.00 ERA.


----------



## bandman

Alright, we'll definately have to keep an eye on the forth-coming of that series.

Here is a much easier bet: Whoever wins the series, the one on the losing end has to change their avatar to the opposing team for a week. (If the Twins take 2 of 3; I change my avatar to the twins logo, and vice versa.) 
Barring injury to a key pitcher/player or two, it would be a fun/fair bet. :wink: 
(One thing that sucks is you got home-field but if I have the right starters going, it will even it out a bit more.) Santana is almost a guaranteed win also. Does the guy not ever have a quality start?? :x 
**Clash of 2 of the best bullpens in the majors IMO!** That will be interesting b/c that is definately where the close ones are won.

Let me know what you think. If I had to switch my avatar to a Twin's logo, my well-being would be scarred deeply. uke:

**If the Braves have 2 of these 3 starters going in that series: (Smoltz, Hudson, James) I will take both bets** :wink:


----------



## KEN W

Santana rolls.....7 innings,no runs,1 hit,9 K's.Retired last 17 batters he faced.


----------



## njsimonson

I can do the logo bet too. And we can revisit the bet as it gets closer to interleague play.

IMO, Santana should have pitched the 8th. He was tearing it up!


----------



## roostman

I kinda agree Santana could have come out in the 8th but he did have like 96 pitches in and it's cold out and it's along season. So overall I'm glad they took him out. I actually thought they should have thrown Ponson today and left Santana for the the New York Series tomorrow.


----------



## jgat

I was looking forward to watching Ponson pitch tonight, that didn't last too long. I think he showed some good signs though. Hopefully Boof will pitch well tomorrow. I HATE THE YANKEES!!!


----------



## taddy1340

A-Rod is personally destroying the Twins with his homers. 6-0 Yanks right now. The Yanks have 6 starters batting over .300. That's a tough line-up for anyone to face. It would have been nice to see Santan wait another start and pitch last night.


----------



## Norm70

Hard to win whe can't score any runs either. Its early it will come around. I am more worried about barlett, he needs to relax or Alexi Castilla may see some more time.


----------



## njsimonson

Blargh.

These games would be close if we didn't spot 5 runs in the 1st and 2nd innings!!!

Take the tail end and get into it with Tampa Bay.

Donde estan los piranhas?


----------



## Norm70

en el crapper


----------



## 870 XPRS

njsimonson said:


> Blargh.


Pretty much sums up this series.


----------



## roostman

Ortiz pitched very well again, I like this guy. It was a real nice win considering the way they played the last two games. Hopefully they can take three out of four against Tampa Bay. :beer:


----------



## jgat

Wow, that was just some of the worst base running that I have ever seen!!!! I love watching the Twins and working on decoys, it makes for a pretty relaxing night! Lets hope Morneau can win it for us in the bottom of the 9th here!!!


----------



## jgat

Are you kidding me!?! I think I get credit for a call on that one!! Chalk one up for Bert and me tonight!!!!


----------



## KEN W

Great base running by Tampa. :run:

I'll bet he didn't want to go back to the dugout. :eyeroll:

Carlos Silva ERA..... 0.77.......no runs the past 10 innings.


----------



## njsimonson

AWESOME GAME (except for Rincon)!!!

Neshek with two clutch Ks in the 8th. And a good outing by Silva. Get Boof on track, and the staff will come around. Hello Sindey needs some work, but it'll fall in.

Morneau...man...making a case early for MVP: clutch, Clutch, CLUTCH!!!

I liked the call on Twins radio..."GET UP...GET OUTTA HERE!!!" And it just squeaked by. I was running down the hall out front to celebrate with dad, and DirecTV was about 5 seconds behind the radio call, so I got to hear it AND see it "live" on both.


----------



## goosebusters2

I can't believe the twins lost today, I can't remember the last time that Nathan came into a game and gave up two runs in the ninth. What made it worse was that it was to the D-rays who have been owed by the twins of late. Hopefully after the off day on monday will help them sake off losing two at home to Tampa bay.


----------



## Dak

How true. The Twins can't be splitting series with the D-rays and expecting to make much noise this year. They need to get out of their funk. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters2

I'm not to worried, the twins always seem to be in a funk in april. Hopefully they can win tonight against the Mariners.


----------



## njsimonson

Torii...grand slam and then shoulder injury. Hope its not too serious.

King Felix Hernandez tonight with his flatline 0.00 ERA and 18 Ks in two games (one CG SHO) will be a challenge.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Awesome game last night....I have a hard time criticizing until May so until then I'll keep enjoying those W's.


----------



## KEN W

Silva will get clobbered tonight.....they need to change their rotation.....not good have 2 sinker ball pitchers back to back.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> Hunter was diagnosed with a bruised left shoulder and is listed as day-to-day.
> 
> At first it had appeared like Hunter had injured his wrist as he stood on the field stretching it out, but the center fielder said that he jammed his shoulder which had affected the wrist. Hunter said he took himself out of the game to try and make sure that he could be available in coming days by preventing himself from hurting the shoulder even worse.
> 
> "I didn't feel it until I swung at the first pitch my next at-bat," Hunter said. "I thought if I swing a little harder, maybe I could really do damage next at-bat, so I just said to Gardy it was time to come out. I'm trying to play it smart. Hopefully I can be in there tomorrow."


Hernandez is 2-0 with an era of 0.00 .... Tough break for Silva with this match-up. Hopefully the Twins bats can errupt for a few early off of this guy.
:beer:


----------



## goosebusters2

njsimonson said:


> King Felix Hernandez tonight with his flatline 0.00 ERA and 18 Ks in two games (one CG SHO) will be a challenge.


A challenge is an understatement. I watched this guy pitch a one hitter against the red sox and it was unblievable. He pitches his fastball in the upper 90's, his slidder in the low 90's to upper 80's, his curveball around the mid to upper 80's and he throws a good change up. All of his pitches have a ton of movement especillay his curve. The twins have there hands full tonight.


----------



## Dak

Should be fun to watch.


----------



## KEN W

Good win for Silva......is Hernandez looking at the same problem as Liriano?


----------



## njsimonson

Yeah! Silva's record against Seattle is good overall.

Nathan tried to give it away last night. Head's up play by Castillo and Reddog at home. Strange ending to the game.


----------



## Dak

The end was bizarre. Almost gave it away.


----------



## goosebusters2

It was a very strange ending but what I don't get is why the mariners tried to send the last runner home, he was out by a mile. I know Cuddeyer bobbled the ball but he has got a cannon for an arm and got the ball in quickly and got the out.

Close game but a win is a win, lets hope for a sweep tonight with santana pitching after that rough start against the D-rays.


----------



## goosebusters2

The twins almost came from ahead to lose agin last night thank god nathan came in and saved it for them. The game got a little to close for comfort at the end but they still got the win.


----------



## KEN W

No Twins on TV on Saturday.Probably another Yankees/Red Sox game... uke:

Guess I will be doing yard work.


----------



## njsimonson

Dangit. Neshek got HR'd last night. Bummer.

Nathan cleaned up the mess though.


----------



## roostman

Twins must have partyed to much after the sweep in Seattle, the pitching looked terrible tonight.


----------



## Dak

What a bad night...looked like the Twinkies.


----------



## goosebusters2

KEN W said:


> No Twins on TV on Saturday.Probably another Yankees/Red Sox game... uke:
> 
> Guess I will be doing yard work.


That's right no twins on TV but they still got the win. I tradded Dick Bremer and Bert Blyleven ov TV for John Gordan and the "Dazzle Man" Dan Gladden on the radio.


----------



## KEN W

goosebusters2 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Twins on TV on Saturday.Probably another Yankees/Red Sox game... uke:
> 
> Guess I will be doing yard work.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right no twins on TV but they still got the win. I tradded Dick Bremer and Bert Blyleven ov TV for John Gordan and the "Dazzle Man" Dan Gladden on the radio.
Click to expand...

So did I.Back to back Red Sox/Yankees on national TV uke:


----------



## Dak

That sucked. I was out driving around when the game started. Got home hoping to catch the last couple innings on TV. No coverage. Oh well, grabbed the radio, a brew, the dogs and went outside to listen to the game and the roosters crowing.


----------



## njsimonson

*Justin Morn.....OOOOOOH MY GOODNESS WHAT A BLAST TO END THE GAME LAST NIGHT! * Touch 'Em all, eh?

Get this train back on track. Time to play catch up with the Tribe (I can't believe that) and the Tigers. I loved Ozzie's face last night when Morneau went all MVP on the Sox.


----------



## 870 XPRS

The sound clip from the white sox announcers was priceless........"and this is going upstairs."


----------



## jgat

Hopefully this will get Morneauzie turned around! Its good to see some clutch hitting with men on base. Fun game last night.


----------



## njsimonson

870 - Those announcers are the most biased in MLB. Ugh. Listening to them (twice on XM radio) was about as fun as a root canal. Better though to hear defeat in their voices, as the Twins won both games.


----------



## KEN W

Harrelson can be the biggest homer there is,but he said this in this morning's St. Paul paper.....

"In my 48 years in organized baseball - 44 of them in the big leagues - the Twins are the most solid organization I've ever seen," White Sox TV analyst Ken "Hawk'' Harrelson said Tuesday. "It's their scouting system, the way they play the game.

"I'm not talking about spending money. Look at all the players they have signed over the years and have had to let go because of money. They have always had the best scouts in baseball. It's a terrific organization.

"Over the last 10 years, we've come in here seven or eight times with better talent, and the Twins have kicked our butts."

Not bad.... :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

Anyone wanna tell me what Castillo was swinging at last night?

Guh.


----------



## KEN W




----------



## bandman

Ken, that was one of the best catches I've ever seen. The diving and jumping catches might look a little flashier on the reels, but as far as difficulty; these ones take the cake. 
It's right up there w/ Willie Mays' catch and I don't know if you seen Endy Chavez's (postseason) and Gary Matthews Jr.'s catches last year, but them were simply amazing also.


----------



## Shu

I was hoping that Kubel would rebound this year but I saw him K on 3 pitches in the 9th last night. UGGGHH! He needs more work in the minors!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Kubal has been a disappointment every game I've watched this year.

I think we should start a fundraiser so the twins will spend to get a big bat...get's old watching single baseball.


----------



## Norm70

Had legion practice last night so i missed most of the game. Didn't sound good from the very little i caught on the radio.


----------



## Dak

I don't understand Kubel...

Lost again this afternoon. They are not playing fundamentally sound baseball...particularly on the basepaths.


----------



## djleye

I said it earlier and I was told I was wrong..........Kubel sucks!!! I call him Mr. Popout!!!! When he isn't striking out!! :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye

Mr. Wunderkind, Kubel, hit his first homerun of he season last night. Too bad he cannot come through when the Twinks really need him with men on base in a tight game!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Dak

They flatout stink right now. They don't have the depth to survive the rash of injuries to critical members of the team.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Man, the hitters are making every other teams pitcher look like a Cy Young candidate! Tough game for Santana yesterday, gives up 2 solo shots and loses 2-0. They need to start scoring some dang runs!

When was the last time they had some quality at bats?


----------



## Dak

Yeah but the day before they scored 6 or 7 and gave up 15.


----------



## njsimonson

Yeah, scoring six or seven is great, but when your starter spots them 6 in the first inning, what's the point?!?

Frustrated, frustrated, frustrated. On the bright side, I'll be hanging up my 2006 AL Central Champs Pennant in the Boathouse next weekend!


----------



## Dak

Sweet!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Hunter,Morneau,and Cuddyer have all but 2 of the teams homeruns.That's 2 for the rest of the team!!!No wonder they can't win.


----------



## Gildog

I am still a big Twins fan, and it stings to see them struggling so far...but I live in KC now, where the team has been a joke for many, many years! And I mean a pathetic, not even "WTF, that's really not very funny, in fact it's pretty sick" JOKE!

The last thing they have to feel good about is 1985--the boys off those teams are still the heros for the Royals around town...ever since it's either star players who have been traded (Johnny Damon, Carlos Beltran, Jermaine Dye) or humdrum bums that have stuck around. It's so pathetic makes you want to laugh.

This spring there was some excitement, with new GM, some excellent AAA prospects, and them spending some money for first time in long time...and opening day win created phenomenal energy! Unfortunately, that was probably the only time there will be a feeling like that about the Royals! When pitching is good, they can't hit....when they hit, they can't pitch. Bullpen blows it if Starter goes 6+ innings...anyway you can lose, they were losing. Already there have been the yearly columns in the paper saying Baseball season is over for the Royals, lets focus on NFL--and it's only mid May!

So, I still hold out hope that the Twins can turn it around like they have done the last couple years...since there is NO HOPE to be a Royals Fan!

Twins fans, it could be SO MUCH WORSE~


----------



## Dak

And has been in the past.


----------



## taddy1340

The Brew Crew is going to put the hurt on 'em this weekend!


----------



## taddy1340

taddy1340 said:


> The Brew Crew is going to put the hurt on 'em this weekend!


Not so much for that in Game 1


----------



## Dak

Sweet. Pitching and hitting in the same game for a change.


----------



## 870 XPRS

taddy1340 said:


> The Brew Crew is going to put the hurt on 'em this weekend!


Did you really mean that or were back on the pipe?????


----------



## cubbieman

any time an NL central team thats not the cubs can lose i'm happy. if milwaukee falls off the NL central may have a sub .500 division winner


----------



## taddy1340

The way it's looking again today...my Brewers have let me down. No worries it's been that way me entire life. Kind of like when they opened '87 at 14-0 and missed the playoffs!


----------



## taddy1340

Got lucky on the comeback against the Twins. Hats off to the Twin with a continued dominance in interleague! Something like 16-3 in past 3 years or so...


----------



## Dak

Nice comeback by your Brewcrew.


----------



## bandman

It was the Milwaukee "Jenkins" yesterday.


----------



## taddy1340

Threads been dead for over a month. Clemens got the best of them tonight so far. He's going into the 9th with a 4 run lead. I see A-Rod left with a leg injury.


----------



## djleye

Bremer called it right....A-rod ran into Morneau. There was no need to put his hands on his back on that play.

I hate the Yankees!!!!! :******:


----------



## bandman

With every passing day, it's pretty easy to see that A-rod is one of the dirtiest players in the game. I actually thought it looked like he tried to kick Morneau's leg from the right angle. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

Went to the game today.Bonser pitched very well....stranded to many in the first 3 innings.

A lot better perspective of what's really going on compared to watching on TV.Said the whole game that Oakland was playing The pirannaha's to shallow and someone was goiong to hit one to the fence for a triple.

They are on a roll......bring on Detroit. :beer:


----------



## djleye

Dammit!!! They could have just as well won last night. Oh well, They still just need to keep winning series'!!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Man are they leaving men on base. :eyeroll:

Another wasted game by Santana. :******:


----------



## djleye

14 Men LOB, 8 in scoring position!!!!!
Man, I hate Kubel. We need a left fielder that can hit over a buck twenty!!

:******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Shu

Bases loaded for Kubel - 3 straight strikes - never even swung!!! Man he is frustrating to watch.


----------



## franchi

I was hoping to see Morneau's 4th walk-off home run last night.


----------



## djleye

Twins go queitly in the second, Kubel with a weak grounder to the pitcher!!

When you are starting Kubel, Tyner and Jones in your outfield you have issues. What do they have..........At best a handful of homeruns as a group!! Yea, I think they need to sign HUnter. I have nothing against Tyner and Jones, but have I mentioned lately that I hate Kubel???? :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye

Down three-one now!!!!!!! uke:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Your boy Kubel is the only thing keeping them alive today.


----------



## njsimonson

Tough game to watch on the third base line. Did get to see Neshek pitch again. Will be out more toward left field. Dad won two free tickets in the pre-game pop-up fan contest catching 2-out-of-3. The third one nearly hit the roof of the dome! :lol:


----------



## djleye

870 XPRS said:


> Your boy Kubel is the only thing keeping them alive today.


Even a blind hog finds an acorn now and then!!!! :wink:


----------



## Dak

offense shaky and now Cuddyer is on the DL.


----------



## njsimonson

Last night, in the top of the 4th inning, Chone Figgins hit a screaming line drive foul into the section 134 stands on the lower level. I stood up and thought "holy crap, its coming right for us."

I saw the ball about 10-15 seats over start cutting, cutting, cutting. People started ducking out of the way, and I lined my glove up. The ball was just screaming. I saw the ball again right in front of me, the guy and his wife next to me ducked, the people in front ducked and I leaned out toward it. I heard a WHAP! and my glove jerked back.

Sure as all get out, the ball was square in my glove! My first ever foul ball catch, and first MLB baseball!

As part of the 4th inning fan promotion, I got a signed ball by Jesse Crain and 5# of Klements bratwursts, and high-fives from the fans all around me. If anyone was watching at that time, I was in the white Neshek jersey. In non-typical Simonson fashion, it was a pretty damn good catch, if I say so myself! Did anyone on the off-chance TiVo the game? 

Best baseball game of my life! 7-5 Twins win, Morneau homered, Nathan got a 1-2-3 9th for the save, and a souvenir!


----------



## Dak

SWEET!


----------



## KEN W

djleye said:


> Twins go queitly in the second, Kubel with a weak grounder to the pitcher!!
> 
> When you are starting Kubel, Tyner and Jones in your outfield you have issues. What do they have..........At best a handful of homeruns as a group!! Yea, I think they need to sign HUnter. I have nothing against Tyner and Jones, but have I mentioned lately that I hate Kubel???? :eyeroll:


Kubel has been on base 7 straight times the past 2 games.....maybe that hog isn't blind afterall.


----------



## Shu

I was there with the family last night. Good job on the foul Nick - there weren't very many last night. Fun game. Silva was shaky most innings but it's good the see Morneau light it up. Ken, I still can't figure Kubel out....one day he looks like an all star and the next he's single A!


----------



## njsimonson

Finally! Some clutch hitting.

Mauer's ITP homer last night was one of the greatest baseball moments I've ever witnessed live! Well, we got 2-outta-3 on our trip this year, like last year (though one was a Brewers game then).

Neshek got the win last night, though it was ill-gotten in my mind, the credit goes to Boof. A solid 7 innings! Keep it rollin' Twins!


----------



## djleye

KEN W said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twins go queitly in the second, Kubel with a weak grounder to the pitcher!!
> 
> When you are starting Kubel, Tyner and Jones in your outfield you have issues. What do they have..........At best a handful of homeruns as a group!! Yea, I think they need to sign HUnter. I have nothing against Tyner and Jones, but have I mentioned lately that I hate Kubel???? :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> Kubel has been on base 7 straight times the past 2 games.....maybe that hog isn't blind afterall.
Click to expand...

He'll come back to earth soon, and if not, maybe my ripping him is having that effect and I will continue to do so!!!!   :lol:


----------

